# Payroll Allocation



## rjt44 (Aug 27, 2020)

A few questions here. 

1) If a TM gets called in and their primary workcenter is Style, but GM calls them in and the LOD manually approves their punch on timeclock, where do the hours get charged to?

2) How much have Style hours been cut back in your store compared to years prior? I assume it is global from talking to other stores but for example we ran July 2020 with 50% of the hours of July 2019 and finished with $8K more sales in 2020. Needless to say our brand is losing standard. Trying to work on fixes with less allocation.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 27, 2020)

1. Style

2. About 75%


----------

